# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  خشب الطلح السوداني للعرايس والبنات (وللنفاس ارجعي عرووس من جديد ) حصريا:

## تاجرة السعاده

:SalamAlikom: 

  أهلا وسهلا خواتي

منوريين دايما مواضيعي..

  دايما ابحث عن كل ماهو جديد وغير تقليدي..

حصريا بالمنتدى..

  (( خشب الطلح السوداني ))
الخاص بالعرايس..
والبنات..
وللنفاس بشكل خاص..

 راح أوضح لكم أكثر ماهو خشب الطلح السوداني..
وما هي فوائده؟؟؟

 

 هذي شجرة الطلح وهي تختلف عن شجرة السدر او السمر..
وهي تستخدم في الأمور العلاجيه والجماليه بالنسبه للبدو..
مثال: اورقها تستخدم في معالجة الاسهال وسوء الهضم وغيرها.. ويستخرج من الشجرة نفسها الصمغ العربي ( العلك).
اللي يهمنا بالموضوع هو الخشب..


  ((فوائد خشب الطلح))

 (1) يسرع بالتئام جروح الولادة الطبيعية .
(2) ويزيل الروائح الغير مرغوب فيها مثل دم النفاس 
(3) له فوائد في التخسيس لان كميات العرق اللي بتطلع تشيل معاها كل البلاوي 
(4) اهم فائدة هي تضييق المهبل بطريقة عجيبة
(5)يطلع الرطوبه من الجسم ويخلصج من الافرازات..

 وقت الاستخدام::

 بالنسبه ((للبنات والعرايس)) ..
يستخدم بعد الدوره مدة 3 أيام لمدة 3 دورات متتاليه..
اما (( للنفاس ))
اللي والده طبيعي تستخدمه أخر 10 ايام في النفاس 
واللي والده قيصري تستخدمه بعد الأربعين مدة اسبوع..
وبعدها تستخدمها بوقت الدوره مدة ثلاث دورات متتاليه..

 طريقة الاستخدام:

 تجيبين فخاره وتحطين بقاعها شوي رمل وتحطين فوق الرمل اللي بداخل الفخاره فحم
تقريبا 4 كسر من الفحم بعد ما تشعلينهم.. واذا ما عندج فخاره
هاتي مدخن من الفخار وحطي فيه فحم نفس لما تبخرين البيت
بس يفضل فحم طبيعي موب تبع الجمعيه..وتيبين كرسي مفتوح من تحت
راح تلاقينه ينبع بكل مكان جمعيه او باسواق التخفيضات..
تحطين الكرسي بالحمام عزج الله او بغرفه فيها تهويه او تفتحين الدريشه عشان الدخان..
وتحطين الجره تحت الكرسي اللي بتقعدين عليه وتتدهنين جسمج والمنطقه اللي تحت من برع وفخوذج بزيت السمسم .
وتييبين بطانيه أو غطاء ثقيل شوي بحيث ما يسرب الدخان 
وتتغطين فيها بس راسج يكون برع
كأنج قاعده بحمام السونا..
طبعا ما تكونين لابسه شي. وتحطين كسره من خشب الطلح عالفحم وتقعدين عالكرسي مدة ربع ساعه تقريبا الى 20 دقيقه
كل ما تحسين الدخان بدا يخف حطي كسرة خشب ثانيه الى ان تمر المده
المطلوبه.
 بعد ما تخلصين راح تحسين نفسج خفيفه وجسمج مرتاح.
اما لو حسيتي بألم في الفخذين فلا تخافين هذا دليل أن جسم في رطوبه مع الاستمرار راح تطلع الرطوبه كلها من جسمج.

 








  هذا حجم 300جرام
سعره (75 درهم). يكفي تقريبا 10 ايام 
سعر الكيلو( 250 درهم)



  خشب الطلح السوداني المتوفر عندي هو الخشب الأصلي النوعيه الممتازه..
أجيبه من السودان عن طريق ناس متخصصين في بيع خشب الطلح ..
اما الموجود عند العطارين يكون عليه طبقه شمعيه يستخدم لتبخير الملابس 
وتجهيز العروسين بالنسبة للسودانيين..
لاتستخدمونه لانه راح يسويلك التصاقات بالرحم ما ينفع للكبو أبدا
أرجو الانتباه لهشي..
أو راح تلاقين عند العطار خشب سمر راح يغشك فيه ويقولك خشب طلح..
الشجره هذي موجوده بالسودان والدول الأفريقيه واستراليا موب موجوده عندنا..

 أتمنى أن أكون عطيتكم صوره واضحه عن خشب الطلح السوداني..

  حياكم خواتي للطلب والاستفسار
عالخاص او العام..

 طريقة التوصيل مع احدى شركات التوصيل 30 درهم
للتواصل على رقمي:
او البن كود الموجود بالتوقيع..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

حياااكم خواتي...

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## فن القفطان

بالتوفيق

----------


## شموخ الروح

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## DANTELL

موفقة

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

مشكوران حبايبي عالمرور

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------


## ام براءه

مووووووووووووووووووفقه الغاليه

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

1111111111111111111

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

******************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

******************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

***********************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

********************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

**********************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

*******************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

****************************

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفعععععع

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

للرفععععععع

----------


## om mariam 201

أسـتغفر الله، أسـتغفر الله، أسـتغفر الله. اللهـم أنـت السلام ، ومـنك السلام ، تباركت يا ذا الجـلال والإكـرام.

----------


## om mariam 201

يا حـي يا قيـوم بـرحمـتك أستـغـيث ، أصلـح لي شـأنـي كلـه ، ولا تكلـني إلى نفـسي طـرفة عـين.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إنى ظلمت نفسى ظلماَ كثيراَ ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت فاغفرلى مغفرة من عندك وارحمنى إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن ، وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال

----------


## om mariam 201

قل هو الله أحد، الله الصمد، لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له كفوا أحد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم إنـي أعـوذ بك من الكـفر ، والفـقر ، وأعـوذبك من عذاب القـبر ، لا إله إلا أنـت.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أنت ربـي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتنـي وأنا عبـدك ، وأنا علـى عهـدك ووعـدك ما استـطعـت ، أعـوذ بك من شـر ما صنـعت ، أبـوء لـك بنعـمتـك علـي وأبـوء بذنـبي فاغفـر لي فإنـه لا يغـفر الذنـوب إلا أنت.

----------


## om mariam 201

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه.

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم ما أصبـح بي مـن نعـمة أو بأحـد مـن خلـقك ، فمـنك وحـدك لا شريك لـك ، فلـك الحمـد ولـك الشكـر.

----------


## om mariam 201

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، اللهـم إنـي أسألك مـن فضـلك، اللهـم اعصمنـي من الشيـطان الرجـيم

----------


## om mariam 201

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، اللهـم إنـي أسألك مـن فضـلك، اللهـم اعصمنـي من الشيـطان الرجـيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم ما أصبـح بي مـن نعـمة أو بأحـد مـن خلـقك ، فمـنك وحـدك لا شريك لـك ، فلـك الحمـد ولـك الشكـر.

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد ، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## om mariam 201

بسم الله ، توكلـت على الله ولا حول ولا قـوة إلا بالله.

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم إنـي أسألـك علمـا نافعـا ورزقـا طيـبا ، وعمـلا متقـبلا .

----------


## om mariam 201

اللهـم أعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## om mariam 201

أسـتغفر الله، أسـتغفر الله، أسـتغفر الله. اللهـم أنـت السلام ، ومـنك السلام ، تباركت يا ذا الجـلال والإكـرام.

----------


## om mariam 201

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------

